# When I'm not training horses I'm trading stocks.



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I am holding no trading stocks over the weekend. If the crazy Dems pass health care the market could tank monday morning. As we all know the more the Obama mafia get away with all this stuff the scarier it gets. If you are middle class or above they are about to try to wreck you. If you are a sportsmen or a free thinker etc etc etc they are going to try to wreck you. If you are poor or below middle class they will try to help you, but they will wreck you the worst of all. I could go on. Pray for yourself this weekend.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

if you have been lucky enough to ride this market up over the last 10 months, take some money off the table....Dow 10,800 is not real in this economy, we are teetering on financial collapse, our inflated money is going to kill us sometime in the next 12-16 months, there is little room for the market to move up and a huge risk to the downside...take some profits now, if you have them. we will soon have to bailout Calif., they are $20 billion in the hole and it is escalating fast, the Fed won't let them default, they are a state too big to fail....more will follow, many states are insolvent, but cally and ny are the worst of them.....health care obligations will tip them over into default......big crash is coming, get ready.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

20 billion is peanuts these guys are throwing trillions away. I am watching. I sell out every 10 minutes and buy in every ten minutes. Thanks for the advice and I agree but I still trade em up or down,


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Amen.

I sent Pomeroy an email Monday asking what part of the messages "no", "enough spending", and "you are supposed to represent the majority of North Dakotans" doesn't he understand? When all is said & done, our "moderate" Dems in Washington are just party line lapdogs, not true representatives of ND views & values.

I despise politics, have never been active in them, and never gave a cent to a political party. Even though I registered as a Repub at 18 to vote in a primary, I've always been a Conversative Independent and voted for the man, not the party. This Fall and the 2012 Presidential election will be different. It will be my utmost pleasure to do what I can to oust Dems Pomeroy & Conrad in November and the Dear Leader in 2012, and I will proudly cast my vote to do so...

I suspect these arrogant liberals have awakened the same sleeping political giant in many conservative independents who want as little government in their lives as possible...

Dear Leader, Conrad, Pomeroy, and Dorgan (who has has seen the oncoming tidal wave and already taken cover) We The People of North Dakota will not forget. :******: See you boys in November... :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am with you on this!!! I am registered as you did to be able to vote in the primarys. And I have split my ticket more than once to vote for who I thought was the best person to do the job. The only thing that could save some of the Democrats is independents that split the vote. When going to the booth all please consider what will happen when your turn comes to vote. If you are sure the independent will win and you want him, vote to put him in but if it only splits a percentage off don't. We need to make a big difference and we need people that will work for all of the U.S. not just for themselves and special interest. We definately don't need what we have in there now. :eyeroll:


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey NDTerminator, do you have a terd in your pocket? What's this "We" ****? This Conservitive Independent thinks your making a lot of assumtions based on what, your drinking buddies? Most of the educated and well informed people in North Dakota that I know (that are not Democrats) think nothing like you.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Holy#&!$ said:


> Hey NDTerminator, do you have a terd in your pocket? What's this "We" &$#*? This Conservitive Independent thinks your making a lot of assumtions based on what, your drinking buddies? Most of the educated and well informed people in North Dakota that I know (that are not Democrats) think nothing like you.


It's OK that you and your "educated and well informed" buddies are in denial. We idiot folk won't hold it against you.


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

AdamFisk said:


> Holy#&!$ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NDTerminator, do you have a terd in your pocket? What's this "We" &$#*? This Conservitive Independent thinks your making a lot of assumtions based on what, your drinking buddies? Most of the educated and well informed people in North Dakota that I know (that are not Democrats) think nothing like you.
> ...


You can generally place Republicans in two groups. 
The first is defined as miserly, self-serving and wealthy.
The second group being defined as those that are not intelligent enough to realize they are being used to ensure the former group can maintain their definition.

"Forgive them God. They know not what they do." JC


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I could write a lot of things here, but the above message has everything everyone needs to know about the far left.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy#&!$ said:


> Hey NDTerminator, do you have a terd in your pocket? What's this "We" &$#*? This Conservitive Independent thinks your making a lot of assumtions based on what, your drinking buddies? Most of the educated and well informed people in North Dakota that I know (that are not Democrats) think nothing like you.


HaHa, looks like Ryan is back with a new screen name. :rollin: . how ya doing old buddy :huh: hows the "change" been working for ya


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! Far left, Ryan, you got me. I'm impressed, only a couple of genius's could of figured that out with so little information. :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> You can generally place Republicans in two groups.
> The first is defined as miserly, self-serving and wealthy.
> The second group being defined as those that are not intelligent enough to realize they are being used to ensure the former group can maintain their definition.


So Holy $%&,

Who gave us NAFTA?
Tell me why the minimum wage increases applied to every US state and territory, except Amercian Samoa, where Pelosi's largest political contributors (Delmonte and Star Kist) have their operations?
Who had Bin Laden in his sights several times and didn't act?
Who stood by and let the Taliban destroy Afghanistan, harbor and promote al qaida, yet policed the rest of the globe?
Which president allowed home speculation to sky rocket and spiral out of control?
Which party brought us the de-regulation of the home lending industry?
Which president was dumb enough to get caught having an affair in the oval office?
Which party just signed a bill without one republican vote and no more than 50% of the public supporting it?
Which party has introduced legislation that taxes one of the few profitable industries in the country based on junk science produced by people paid by the government and will no doubt drive up energy bills and further stall the economy?

Don't get me wrong, I am not a fan of either party. Repubs have had their own screw ups lately, namely commidity deregs. Pretty much everything else was a result of GOP inaction. To sit here and pretend that liberals are not working for the rich or the corporations is just plain ignorant. They are all crooks, the difference is your crooks want to make us into the type of country that we have spent generations fighting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good post TK. Many of us on here don't care for either party. We come off as republican because we are continually debating those folks who believed Pelosi when she said "you don't need God anymore you have us democrats".


----------

